# Giovanni Allevi Will Perform At Carnegie Hall - Zankell Hall On October 9th



## mixtapes23

The Allevi's performance in NY come after the big success he obtained in Arena in Verona - Italy (more than 10.000 people) with the Orchestra project "Evolution". The concert at the Carnegie Hall is part of another tour: "Allevilive 09" in piano solo. The "AlleviLive" international tour, started in London on March 27th at Islington's Union Chapel, reveals his intimate and personal relationship he has with the piano presenting his virtuous and melodical original compositions. The tour have touched down the most important cities in Italy, as well as Vienna, Salzburg, Oslo, Athens, Madrid, Seoul, Tokyo. After this concert in New York at Carnegie Hall he will go to San Francisco and Moscow.


----------

